# ScuffX through hvlp



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone shot ScuffX through an HVLP yet? Have a small job that I don't want to load up the airless..


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Should work fine. I haven't tried it, but I also plan on using it once my garage warms up a bit.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Yes. Did a Ming table with the semi gloss. Finish is flawless. I used extender. Sheen seems a little reduced versus brushed. I tried cabinet coat and Advance for this project and couldn’t get the finish right to my liking. Bought the table for $50 at ReStore and sold on Etsy for $1,650. Finish is amazing.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, time to go see what's at the ReStore.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

NACE said:


> Yes. Did a Ming table with the semi gloss. Finish is flawless. I used extender. Sheen seems a little reduced versus brushed. I tried cabinet coat and Advance for this project and couldn’t get the finish right to my liking. Bought the table for $50 at ReStore and sold on Etsy for $1,650. Finish is amazing.


Fantastic! Yes, I just sprayed the fireplace today. Reduced about 10% with water. 1.4 tip. Sprayed really nice actually! The finish on that ScuffX feels real nice. Which tip did you use NACE? Good profit on that table btw.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Yep, had the same Q & did a test spray. 

Using Z4 cup I ended up thinning about 1:3 ratio for spray thru cheapy HF gun at 10psi.

Tested w/ coin & thumbnail: 1st coat was pretty delicate but once the recommended mil was reached after 2nd coat the final finish was beautiful. 

My personal opinion having brushed & sprayed: Mil recommendation (can’t recall atm) is a bit skimpy....if I were spraying kitchen cab’s I’d open it up a tiny bit more on 2nd or do 3rd coat.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PPD said:


> Yep, had the same Q & did a test spray.
> 
> Using Z4 cup I ended up thinning about 1:3 ratio for spray thru cheapy HF gun at 10psi.
> 
> ...


Ya, to be honest it sprays way better from the airless. The hvlp was good for the small detailed areas, but flows out better with the airless and waaay faster. Should probably just get a AAA..🙄


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ya, to be honest it sprays way better from the airless. The hvlp was good for the small detailed areas, but flows out better with the airless and waaay faster. Should probably just get a AAA..


Ya been coveting a Kremlin AAA for years...but I also want a Q4 turbine too...basically I’ll just take one of everything, thank u


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> Ya been coveting a Kremlin AAA for years...but I also want a Q4 turbine too...basically I’ll just take one of everything, thank u


Having dissassembled a Q5 not too long ago for maintenance I can tell you for certain their turbine is not built very well. I just shipped a Apollo power5 to a dude with a wood shop out here. Check out their 7700 gun and turbine.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Having dissassembled a Q5 not too long ago for maintenance I can tell you for certain their turbine is not built very well. I just shipped a Apollo power5 to a dude with a wood shop out here. Check out their 7700 gun and turbine.


Wow thats good to know....for the price it should be the festool of sprayers!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PPD said:


> Wow thats good to know....for the price it should be the festool of sprayers!


I should have taken some pictures but its pretty shoddily thrown together with what appear to be scrap pieces of foam and off the shelf PVC pipe. It really feels like someone took an off the shelf turbine and built a box for it in their garage. Apollo makes the best HVLP equipment for sure, they're based out of visa, CA. Not too far from you.


----------

